# Vaping isn't cool (or good for you)



## BumbleBee (5/7/17)

1.4 Million subscribers on this guy's channel!


----------



## SmokeyJoe (5/7/17)

What a putz

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (5/7/17)

For some weird reason he has disabled the comments on this video 

But guess how I rated this bullsh!t

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Amir (5/7/17)

BumbleBee said:


> For some weird reason he has disabled the comments on this video
> 
> But guess how I rated this bullsh!t




By watching it and then making us guess how?


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/7/17)

Now that is a TW at!


----------



## RichJB (5/7/17)

So vapers complain that the media emphasise the risk of switching to vaping, and non-vapers complain that the media emphasise the health benefits. It's true what they say: no matter what happens, it's always the meejah's fault.


----------



## acorn (5/7/17)

2K Likes, 6K Dislikes, now 6001 dislikes.

Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Greyz (5/7/17)

Paid for by the now ex-Surgeon General of America

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre (5/7/17)

Response by Suck My Mod.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## aktorsyl (5/7/17)

It's.... it can't be... no wait it really IS a moron.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Huffapuff (5/7/17)

+1 dislike

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Scissorhands (5/7/17)

Saw this some time ago. . .

Misinformation will get quoted for years and the truth will get buried.

I still get asked about popcorn lung and horse shampoo on a weekly basis

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RichJB (5/7/17)

Horse shampoo? That's a profile I haven't tried. I am willing to bet that Cap Funnel Cake is in that.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Scissorhands (5/7/17)

RichJB said:


> Horse shampoo? That's a profile I haven't tried. I am willing to bet that Cap Funnel Cake is in that.


I wouldn't know!

Alot of girls have this idea it promotes hair growth . . . It doesn't . . . You will be better off with a regular scalp massage


----------



## SmokeyJoe (5/7/17)

Scissorhands said:


> I wouldn't know!
> 
> Alot of girls have this idea it promotes hair growth . . . It doesn't . . . You will be better off with a regular scalp massage


Naaaay. Cant be true


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (5/7/17)

Always measure the value of information by the appropriate credibility of the source. So, moving along swiftly....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

